# Will someone please check- New EP codes



## Robbin109 (Feb 8, 2012)

Procedure was

PPM gen change
Insert new RV lead
Old lead capped

33228
33216 

Thanks


----------



## cargo (Feb 8, 2012)

Those codes can't be billed together.  The guidelines say, "when a pulse generator insertion involves the insertion or replacement of one or more lead(s), use the system codes 33206-33208..removal of a pulse generator should be reported separately".  So, you'd bill this as we did last year - 33207 & 33233.   Anyone agree with me?!

Carol Wright, CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 9, 2012)

cargo said:


> Those codes can't be billed together.  The guidelines say, "when a pulse generator insertion involves the insertion or replacement of one or more lead(s), use the system codes 33206-33208..removal of a pulse generator should be reported separately".  So, you'd bill this as we did last year - 33207 & 33233.   Anyone agree with me?!
> 
> Carol Wright, CPC



Carol,
 Yes I agree with you. You are absolutely correct. And to just have confirmation look to the PM/ICD chart in the new CPT book this year at the beginning of where the codes are. Mine is page171 it will show you some of the coding( since it is confusing).Last one shows how this should be coded.


----------



## Robbin109 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------

